# Mercedes-Benz S500 polished and coated with Ceramic Pro 9H



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi all!

Another hard work with premium black car.

Paint was in bad condition:



swirls and white dots:




holograms:














Car was coated with ceramic pro 9h.

Some pics after:










































Thanks for watching.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice. Any shots of the interior?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Great turn around on a cracking car:thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Massive difference, very "executive" looking now. :thumb:


----------

